# calligraphy tips



## avalon (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm using the kits from woodcraft… cambridge kits specifically..

can u switch out the nib with another? trying to make a calligraphy pen for someone..

where can u get nibs?


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Apr 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't think this is easy to do.  I am not aware of anyone making calligraphy nibs for kit pens.  I have seen the calligraphy pens with replaceable front sections at Michael's and other craft stores but I doubt the threading would be the same as any of the kit pens.

You would likely have to buy a nib (I have used vintage Osmiroid nibs in a few kit less pens) and make a new front section.  That would involve using taps and dies and for one pen would likely be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 28, 2014)

One source for calligraphy nibs is xFountainPens.com I've bought from them a couple of times (though only one nib, which I fitted into an Edison pen to replace the Jowo/Meisternib that it came with).

I've never replaced a nib in a kit pen section, so I can't offer any advice as to how you would do it or what size nib might work with a particular kit.

If you try it, please share your findings (success or fail) -- good luck!


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 28, 2014)

The Cambridge fountain pen will use a #6 nib. Changing the nib is the same as changing the nib on most any fountain pen. Instructions are in the library. There is a video at Welcome to The Classic Nib . More information can be found at Meisternibs - Blog . Meister nibs also has 1.1 and 1.5 italic nibs which may or may not work for your calligraphy. http://www.thegoldennib.com once sold 18K gold calligraphy nibs. There are broad #6 nibs available at Arizona Silhouette - Suppliers of Eye Candy, Offering Exceptional Pen kits and turning project kits for the Wood Turner

Do a good turn daily!
Don






avalon said:


> I'm using the kits from woodcraft… cambridge kits specifically..
> 
> can u switch out the nib with another? trying to make a calligraphy pen for someone..
> 
> where can u get nibs?


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Apr 28, 2014)

I think the 1.9mm at xfountainpens might work. I hadn't seen that one before.  Thanks Duncan!

I've used the 1.5 and 1.1 Jowo nibs.  I like them a lot but I don't think they are wide enough for calligraphy.


----------



## Trees2Pens (Jun 15, 2014)

*Calligraphy Nib*

I have purchased Artisan Jr Gentleman II fountain pen from Craft Supplies USA and customized that kit with their Calligraphy nib #5.  The nibs are easy to change out.  The kit is really high quality too.

John


----------

